# The elephant in the room..



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A big plastic box eh


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol well her music is crap lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Have you been drinking?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Been on the Stella Mook?


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Ha, what does she know eh?  that said, she is right about it being too quiet...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I didn't like her


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

He's talking about the star in a reasonably priced car on top gear tonight. Can't remember her name for some reason. She likes driving around in over priced Audi TTs but doesn't like the GTR


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

No he's just watched top gear and referring to the comment made by Miss Amy Macdonald...........


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a MAN's car and she got scared


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As she said "Boy Racer's car". It is too easy to drive quickly.

I can live with that.

Let's be honest, if I could afford a Ferrari 458 and had the lifestyle to match without leaving myself short for the future I'd probably have one too.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

CT17 said:


> As she said "Boy Racer's car". It is too easy to drive quickly.
> 
> I can live with that.
> 
> Let's be honest, if I could afford a Ferrari 458 and had the lifestyle to match without leaving myself short for the future I'd probably have one too.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

If I had her money, I'd not be using a GT-R! But I don't, so I am. 

She was very cute though.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TG is thing of the past for me now. I know it's entertainment rather than about cars but I can't watch more than 5 minutes without running out of patience. It's a tired old format that still seems to be popular with the masses. I'd never heard of Amy MacDonald till I just googled her but I'm still none the wiser.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Neither had I until she came on, I even started to like her & thought she was the girl of every mans dreams until she went & spoilt it by her comment!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

It scared her and I know it did Clarkson as I was there when he test drove the 2009 car and he said it had amazed him.

Silly comment from her on the exhaust-did noone mention to her she could have a louder one!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fanboi's in effect once again :lol:

If I had her money I wouldn't be driving a GTR either. Give me a 458 any day.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

If I had her money I'd have both and the GTR would be my daily, the 458 for weekend fun..


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

ragt20 said:


> If I had her money I'd have both and the GTR would be my daily, the 458 for weekend fun..


+1


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonder what she'll make of the Veyron when she gets one  .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> TG is thing of the past for me now. I know it's entertainment rather than about cars but I can't watch more than 5 minutes without running out of patience. It's a tired old format that still seems to be popular with the masses. I'd never heard of Amy MacDonald till I just googled her but I'm still none the wiser.


totally agree on that

everyone thinks its ace, and i have to disagree

its pony


----------



## Mr Micra (Oct 9, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> A big plastic box eh


Haven't watched it yet, are we taking about Amy (" All I want is an ordinary life") Macdonald ?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Far too quiet.... I think its a boy racers car???


I think we should hook Amy up a passenger ride in a 650 , 850 & 1000hp


Next gtroc event i say


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Verinder1984 said:


> Far too quiet.... I think its a boy racers car???
> 
> 
> I think we should hook Amy up a passenger ride in a 650 , 850 & 1000hp
> ...


I'd take her for a bloody ride she'd never forget 

Cut & paste from facebook earlier :

So just watching Top Gear thinking Amy McDonald is a pretty cool petrol head type chick until ... she slates a GTR ... Piss off bitch, it would wipe the bloody floor with your Italian hairdressing Ferrari & you call the GTR too quiet !?!! Fit a different bloody Y-pipe & exhaust then, then it will drown out that bloody awful cat being tortured called your singing ... Bloody hell !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Who?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

:bowdown1::bowdown1:


SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I'd take her for a bloody ride she'd never forget
> 
> Cut & paste from facebook earlier :
> 
> So just watching Top Gear thinking Amy McDonald is a pretty cool petrol head type chick until ... she slates a GTR ... Piss off bitch, it would wipe the bloody floor with your Italian hairdressing Ferrari & you call the GTR too quiet !?!! Fit a different bloody Y-pipe & exhaust then, then it will drown out that bloody awful cat being tortured called your singing ... Bloody hell !!!


:bowdown1::bowdown1:

:clap::clap::clap::thumbsupont beat around the bush Kriss!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone's got an opinion.
Just because you are on TV doesn't make you right.

I still think she made some sense though.
She was talking about a stock car without launch control, so an early one.

It's rather sad if you can't handle some random person making a negative comment about a car that may suit your needs and budget well, but not theirs.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CT17 said:


> It's rather sad if you can't handle some random person making a negative comment about a car that may suit your needs and budget well, but not theirs.


Exactly.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Yeh agree, she said it was fast but didnt sound great. which is true. i give her points for buying one in the first place. 

With out great sound I have to say it does effect the euphoria feeling of driving quite a bit.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Formula 1 drivers and motoring journalists rate them. Amy McDonald doesn't.

Oh well.....


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

The GTR is never going to appeal to a woman,its far too hardcore for that.I cant imagine there is a woman alive who would pick a GTR over an R8 if money is not an issue.

Its a propper blokes car.

Fair comment about the sound also,though nothing a decent zorst wont improve.


----------



## Mr Micra (Oct 9, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> The GTR is never going to appeal to a woman,its far too hardcore for that.I cant imagine there is a woman alive who would pick a GTR over an R8 if money is not an issue.
> 
> And few men in reality, having the most bang for buck, is not the only joy in driving, there are other visceral feelings.
> 
> At least she purchased a 458 for some finer reasons than most Ferrari drivers: to go n buy bread in St John's Wood high street.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys why don't we invite her to the bash at the Runway in April so she can see what the GTR can do ? Might have a change of mind .
Plus it will give all the wives and girl friends a chance to bitch about something other than us !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've got no problem with her not liking it and buying a 458 instead. Good on her.

But Clarkson saying "I don't know anyone who's actually bought one" and "it is missing something" is sheer hypocrisy as he has name dropped the GT-R into countless dozens of random reviews of other cars, saying how much better it is.

He coined the "new benchmark" description and was sorely tempted to buy a 2011 after the TG test FFS.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> I've got no problem with her not liking it and buying a 458 instead. Good on her.
> 
> But Clarkson saying "I don't know anyone who's actually bought one" and "it is missing something" is sheer hypocrisy as he has name dropped the GT-R into countless dozens of random reviews of other cars, saying how much better it is.
> 
> He coined the "new benchmark" description and was sorely tempted to buy a 2011 after the TG test FFS.


Clarkson's opinion of the GTR changes depending on which show he is presenting. On Top Gear he generally raves about them, as he seems to in his Sunday Times column. However, check out this less than flattering take on the GTR from one of his DVD's.

Jeremy Clarkson Nissan GTR - YouTube


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

New Reg said:


> Clarkson's opinion of the GTR changes depending on which show he is presenting. On Top Gear he generally raves about them, as he seems to in his Sunday Times column. However, check out this less than flattering take on the GTR from one of his DVD's.
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson Nissan GTR - YouTube


Yeah he only really fell in love with the R35 with the 2011 model.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Clarkson is full of shit and his own self importance, you can tell that when he says "my guest tonight is...." instead of "our guest tonight is...."

Don't get me started, please. I've no problem with people not liking the GTR as it certainly isn't for everyone but Clarkson and TG just don't do my blood pressure any good at all


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol, come on guys she didn't like the gtr no need to slate her about it. I think it's sort of refreshing to have a celeb on the show who is proper into the cars. She is pretty fit as well :thumbsup:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Clarkson is full of shit and his own self importance, you can tell that when he says "my guest tonight is...." instead of "our guest tonight is...."


Crikey you do analyse things! Quite like Clarkson myself - breath of fresh air, especially on the Beeb which is generally populated with left wing oh so nice and careful not to offend presenters.

As for his view on the GTR - his first review of the 2009 model on Top Gear was very positive (the one in Japan) which totally clashes with what he says about it in the clip I posted above. Who knows what he really thinks - but lets face it he is an entertainer first and a car reviewer second. I don't think anybody does or should take much of what he says to seriously - apart from how shite 911's are of course.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Clarkson is basically sh*t scared of the GTR after what the first edition did to his neck in Japan :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I am going to sound so camp but, she was absolutely gorgeous and had the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

She and he need taking outside and sorting there final !!! (I wouldn't mind sorting her out, anyone for Clarkson ?)


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

No thanks! Clarkson's an arse, I don't read anything into his car reviews as he blows hot and cold - almost as though he's being paid to do so if you know what I mean.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

He he. I had to come back here to read the reaction to the plastic box comment. I think she just meant its fast but not as much fun as it should be. No argument here.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

NiallGTR said:


> He he. I had to come back here to read the reaction to the plastic box comment. I think she just meant its fast but not as much fun as it should be. No argument here.


Did you ever take the GT-R on a track day?

How is the new car?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just watched this on the on demand thing tonight and I think Amy is hot. I like her accent which makes her hotter.

I wish I can get hot with her in the 458...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just watched this on the on demand thing tonight and I think Amy is hot. I like her accent which makes her hotter.

I wish I can get hot with her in the 458...


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Did you ever take the GT-R on a track day?
> 
> How is the new car?


Never did track the car no - I'm sure it's mind alteringly fast and a blast. Doesn't that prove the point though - that you need a track to really have fun? What kind of a road car is that?

Yeah I have a focus rs and a cobra replica. Both much slower than a gtr and both more fun IMHO. In the cobras case, much more


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, that was my point.
The GT-R is good, but most people don't track them so never find out how good they are.

In some ways a less capable car is better, you can have more fun at a lower speed.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

If you want fun, just take it out in the wet with MPSS tyres (or similar) on. I've been deliberately going out in it when it rains and the thing is more tail happy than my Noble M400 was. All in a controllable fashion and at reasonable speeds. That is one type of fun if your only criterion for it is the arse coming out. I'd like to think that the term "fun" when driving a car has evolved a little more than that and is a collection of a multitude of factors including acceleration, noise, cornering (sharp and sweeping bends), braking, steering feel, balance when traction is lost etc etc. 

In the dry, I agree it is harder to approach the limits of the car but it is still doable on the right roads and particularly B roads and it is certainly still fun.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

CT17 said:


> Everyone's got an opinion.
> Just because you are on TV doesn't make you right.
> 
> I still think she made some sense though.
> ...



I can live with her comments although comparing the price tag difference to a Ferrari or R8 I would expect there to be differences. So yes more plastic inside the car and the v6 is quieter than a v10 or v12:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Clarkson is basically sh*t scared of the GTR after what the first edition did to his neck in Japan :chuckle:


Thats not far off what he said off camera.
He also said he liked the older Gtr's as they were not quite as savage


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> A big plastic box eh


 haha..

with fake plastic trees


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Just watched this on the on demand thing tonight and I think Amy is hot. I like her accent which makes her hotter.
> 
> I wish I can get hot with her in the 458...


Lol lol agree with you matey lol

I wasn't going to comment on this as I don't tend to worry about what others say about my pride and joy as long I'm still in love thats all that matters ; ) the wife on the other hand, who doesn't care about cars, got all defensive lol. 

Niall, re your comments mate. I think it's really subjective as I don't track my motor but can honestly say I have sooooo much fun in her on the road that I would never let her go. I had a Noble like Alex and of course that was great fun. However I can honestly say that I find the GTR just as much fun if not more at times. Boy the back end is playful, especially in the recent conditions. Love it!!!!

Re Top Gear, I just watch it out of habit really. Take what they say with a pinch of salt and just enjoy looking and listening to the motors when they aren't doing somthing stupid and set up. If you want some decent car reviews with good driving watch the DRIVE U Tube channel, Chris Harris rules baby : )


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Just watched this on the on demand thing tonight and I think Amy is hot. I like her accent which makes her hotter.
> 
> I wish I can get hot with her in the 458...


She sounds like Shrek, or Fat bastard from Austin Powers :chuckle:
J


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

KAT said:


> She sounds like Shrek, or Fat bastard from Austin Powers :chuckle:
> J


Now that you mention it

Still quite fit though


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

KAT said:


> She sounds like Shrek, or Fat bastard from Austin Powers :chuckle:
> J


lol  More like that main character from "Brave"...

To be really fair, if you can afford 2 R8s and a 458 you'll definitely find the GTR lacking in drama. In stock form it is a bit quiet and from her "boy racer" comment I guess she's not into modding.

Besides, this proves that the GTR is a MAN's car. haha 

I lived in Scotland for 9 years and she does have a heavy accent but at least its proper Scottish not like some ned accent. She always smiles too both with eyes and lips (fnar fnar...) and I find that a major turn on in women.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't understand how the GT-R is a MAN's car.
It's so easy to drive my Mum could handle it with ease.

:flame:


It's only once you start to take it near the limit it comes alive.
I'm sure most people don't do that as too many on here won't even go near a track in case something falls off or the warranty is invalidated...


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

KAT said:


> She sounds like Shrek, or Fat bastard from Austin Powers :chuckle:
> J


KAT: Cars owned: R35 GT-R, Evo 5 RS, FQ360, Sti, DC2, F1 R27, ML55, Shogun

omg... so jelly!

what are you, a car dealer?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I don't understand how the GT-R is a MAN's car.
> It's so easy to drive my Mum could handle it with ease.


That's cause your Mum can drive better than you  :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> That's cause your Mum can drive better than you  :chuckle:


Actually she has more points for speeding, despite being a pensioner.
But then I was brought up in a Capri Special looking for police cars while she raced up the m1 at over 100.

I still maintain it's not a hard car to drive quickly.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

She's a 25 year old girly!!! With a lovely speaking mouth!! And that.
:smokin:

Come on lads, we don't take motoring tips from girls!! :chuckle:

There's no emoticon for "rubs crotch". Why not?


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I still maintain it's not a hard car to drive quickly.



and that why GTR's are amazing sports cars, who wants to drive a beast like the GTR and have it handle like a pig on the tarseal? Not I.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I told the wife last night that she didn't like it and she said "Yes, but its a man's car". Right from the horses mouth (sorry luv).

She also said...."yes but an R8 is elegant".

Just means that she never drives it and that's okay by me :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> There's no emoticon for "rubs crotch". Why not?


Because its hard to type with one hand


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I personally think unless a girl/woman is into cars they will look at cars like how they look at handbags. R8 etc would be Loius Vouitton their eyes and the GTR (with Nissan badge) will be some cheap Primark brand ...


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

What would an NSX from Honda be then I wonder?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Venator said:


> What would an NSX from Honda be then I wonder?


Asda Smart Price when Honda is mentioned.


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry is that like a handbag from K-mart or something?

(Im not in the UK)


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Nedzilla said:


> The GTR is never going to appeal to a woman,its far too hardcore for that.I cant imagine there is a woman alive who would pick a GTR over an R8 if money is not an issue.
> 
> Its a propper blokes car.
> 
> Fair comment about the sound also,though nothing a decent zorst wont improve.


My wife loves it.

look at this girl Anna building a GTR track car too....

Some people just don't get the GTR, male or female


----------



## JonnyGibbings (Feb 2, 2013)

*Amy whoo?*

You know, I am not a GT-R owner, but recently lucky enough to have one for a day and a bit for an article. I also have been fortunate that through work, (Brand/design for BMW, Jaguar and Lexus, I have had fun in quite a bit of exotica on drive days. Even the day atop Ascaris mountain in, well Ascari's. So have been a tourist in some special rides, and I think that makes it better in some ways, because it is all about the impression it leaves.

As I said to Roger on this site, the GT-R left such an impression. There is something about not needing the over flamboyant looks of an Italian car. When I've driven more exotic cars, like the Murciélago , when in a built up area, I felt, well, a bit like a twat to be honest. Amy McDonald may well be the sort that would spend £2000 on a handbag, when a £20 one does the same. They are those who need the show and pantomime. I tried to convey in the article why I loved it so much, but you just can't. The no bullshit approach. I liken it to a traditional Japanese Kimono. A real Japanese Kimono looks like a dressing gown, it's silk and designed to do a job. However, The softer silk is on the inside, it has more attractive, brighter silks on the inside. It is about how it makes you feel, not how it looks, and that is the thing about Japanese design.

A truly staggering car. Even when picking my kids up from school, to those with no idea, it was just a car – a quiet, comfortable car. My drive to Thruxton was, pleasant. When at Thruxton, well, the experience was incredible. The very fact the society types look down on the GT-R makes me want one more than ever.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

JonnyGibbings said:


> You know, I am not a GT-R owner, but recently lucky enough to have one for a day and a bit for an article. I also have been fortunate that through work, (Brand/design for BMW, Jaguar and Lexus, I have had fun in quite a bit of exotica on drive days. Even the day atop Ascaris mountain in, well Ascari's. So have been a tourist in some special rides, and I think that makes it better in some ways, because it is all about the impression it leaves.
> 
> As I said to Roger on this site, the GT-R left such an impression. There is something about not needing the over flamboyant looks of an Italian car. When I've driven more exotic cars, like the Murciélago , when in a built up area, I felt, well, a bit like a twat to be honest. Amy McDonald may well be the sort that would spend £2000 on a handbag, when a £20 one does the same. They are those who need the show and pantomime. I tried to convey in the article why I loved it so much, but you just can't. The no bullshit approach. I liken it to a traditional Japanese Kimono. A real Japanese Kimono looks like a dressing gown, it's silk and designed to do a job. However, The softer silk is on the inside, it has more attractive, brighter silks on the inside. It is about how it makes you feel, not how it looks, and that is the thing about Japanese design.
> 
> A truly staggering car. Even when picking my kids up from school, to those with no idea, it was just a car – a quiet, comfortable car. My drive to Thruxton was, pleasant. When at Thruxton, well, the experience was incredible. The very fact the society types look down on the GT-R makes me want one more than ever.



The point is it's only about how it makes you feel, and the sheer thrill of driving such a brilliant piece of machinery. What it looks like, and what people think of the thing or the driver is irrelevant. :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Venator said:


> sorry is that like a handbag from K-mart or something?
> 
> (Im not in the UK)


yeah Wal-mart.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> My wife loves it.
> 
> look at this girl Anna building a GTR track car too....
> 
> Some people just don't get the GTR, male or female


I have a feeling "Anna" is a bloke...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Because its hard to type with one hand


Sticky iPad syndrome!


----------

